# Billing oxygen Tx with ER visit



## MMillercpc (Aug 12, 2008)

I have an ER billing for a level 4 ER visit and billing seperately for oxygen with unlisted code 94799. The patient went in for uterine bleeding and anxiety. I was thinking the oxygen would be included?


----------



## 4uicode (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in agreement with you. I believe that it is included.


----------

